# different type of slingshot



## Slingnewbie (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello all...I have built a giant slingshot to shoot bait from the beach. Rough size is arms are 9 foot tall and about 4 foot apart. I will be shooting 4 to 6 ounce sinkers and baitfish..so maybe a pound or two total weight. For practice i bought a water balloon launcher from amazon and it does ok(i launched some decent sized rocks with it) but i need more distance. Should I go with the flat workout resistance bands? Round resistance bands? Heavy weight or lightweight? Tubing? Any suggestions would be appreciated..I have never done this before so I am lost..I would like to get the bait out as far as possible so I don't have to wade out into the dark ocean at night..cause it can be real creepy..LOL Thanks again for any ideas!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A word of caution . A return to sender with a 6 ounce sinker can be fatal .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Slingnewbie,

Welcome to the forum!

I made some rough calculations of the system that you would like to build and I came with one of the possible solutions:

Lead ball diameter = 48.62 mm

Lead ball weight = 683 g (about 1.5 pounds)

Pouch weight (arbitrarily) = 20 g

Draw power = 40 kg

Draw Length = 4 m (Stretch ratio = 5)

Active band length = 80 cm

Rubber width = TBG 342 mm (about 2.7 full width TBG sheets which are about 126 mm each)

Rubber weight (of this system) = 173 g

Shooting angle = 45 deg

Forks height = 2.7 m (about 9 foot)

Exit velocity = 39.87 m/s

Exit energy = 542 J

Range (distance traveled) = 150 m

(all under given atmospheric conditions and gravity)

I made software for these calculations (Slingshot Setup Designer) but it does not work readily with such extreme values so I would take these numbers as an estimation.

Another thing to consider is that if your forks are some 9 foot tall, than to stretch your rubber to 4 meters of draw length in a 46 degrees angle I think that you would need to dig a hole in the ground so that you can manipulate the system as described above because under these conditions your pouch would come to some 0.7 meters from the ground, maybe about ones knees and it would be almost impossible to manipulate 40 kg in that position (you would have to bend down).

Still another thing to consider is that 40 kg of draw weight is probably too much for one person (sorry if I am wrong!) and if this is true than more than one person is needed to stretch the rubber. If this is so, then the problem arises of simultaneous release which I think would be very difficult; you should also think of some "handles", that is, how you are going to hold that pouch no matter if one or more persons are involved (some automatic pull and release system is always possible..)

Finally, the most serious problem remains what treefork said above: return to sender (and I add fork hit and hand slap) which might really be disastrous.

I hope this helps,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Slingnewbie (Aug 14, 2020)

Jazz...thanks for your help. I appreciate the time you put in research for this. Slingnewbie


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

You may want to consider building one of these:


----------



## Slingnewbie (Aug 14, 2020)

thanks pebble shooter..but i dont think that is allowed on the beach....believe me i would if it was


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I have friends that fly their bait set up out with a DJI Phantom 3 drone. They have a release on it, push the button when you get exactly where you want it... and go. The drones are $50+ used usually... It would be safer. What coast?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Im interested in your enthusiasm, and would like to see what you come up with.

Have you considered casting a net? Even a small one. It would be a lot safer.

I have cousins that jack up the rear of there truck/or ATV and put a modified rim with a cable welded to it, put the gas peddle to the metal and tear brave people from a platform, or from the shore of there pond.

Its loud and insurance policies probable dont cover the injuries.

but beer and super glue fix most things in my family. :screwy: :banghead:

Maybe a small catapult or trevallas would be less life threatening.

I have hurled big/heavy ammo from a water balloon launchers.

Please be safe,and creative. Keep me informed, and we on the forum like pictures/videos.


----------

